# CPT code for Exam under Anesthesia



## carol52 (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of a code for removal of a drain under Anesthesia  for a drain left in following a surgical procedure?


----------



## preserene (Jun 6, 2011)

I  feel like going for 15851 or 15852  becaus eI feel that it is more like suture removal
Code for dressing change under anesthesia would not apply .
But the anesthesia codes are only for procedures on the abdominal wall.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi,
Give me the anatomical site of the procedure performed?

Nalini CPC


----------



## carol52 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, this was for an abdominal drain


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,
Yes you can 00400-3 Base units for abdominal procedure and also check the procedure timing...

Nalini CPC


----------

